# Curado spool bearing replacement



## cgerace19

I have been cleaning my reel (CU-200) for years and it is now time to do a full bearing replacement. I have 2 concerns:

1) What is the part number of the bearing on the spool? Is it BNT0194?

2) How do I remove the retaining pin on the shaft? I am curious as to how the pin is designed. Is it tapered? or just pressed in? 

I am looking for a bit of guidance as to not screw anything up. If any of you guys have done this, I'd appreciate the info.

Thanks,
cg


----------



## MattK

Part number is a BNT0124.

Pin is pressed in.

Sorry for being so short.


----------



## cgerace19

MattK said:


> Part number is a BNT0124.
> 
> Pin is pressed in.
> 
> Sorry for being so short.


Thanks Matt! I am going to try and see if I can press it out.


----------



## cgerace19

can this be done with a pair of pliers? last time i fooled with it, i recall it was pretty snug.


----------



## Bantam1

You can use pliers if you're careful. I suggest wrapping the pliers with some masking tape to prevent scoring the spool shaft. Press it part way out and then use a small pair of side cutters to pull it the rest of the way out. You can then press it back in with the pliers after you change the bearing.


----------



## cgerace19

Bantam,

do you end up scaring the pin with side cutters?

Regardless, I tried last night. no luck. without the right tools, I know that i am going to either bend the pin or bend the shaft so I might just bring it to someone and put that liability on them. the bearing seems to be in working condition so that lessened my determination in changing it out. Maybe I'll just keep oiling it and going on my way.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Bantam1

Lightly grab the pin with the side cutter. Rest the flat side against the spool shaft and use leverage to pry it out. If you do score the pin a little its ok because that part will be inside the hole of the spool shaft once you press it back in. 

I'll try to run home at lunch today and get my camera. I'll take some pictures showing how to do this.


----------



## Muddskipper

Replace it with the un-sheilded anti rust bearing


----------



## MattK

Here's some pics I had laying around. Hope it helps.

Here's some of the tools you will need. For the way Bantam is talking about you will need the pliers, side cutters, and tape.

Tape up the end of the pliers as shown. You can tape both sides but it tends to slip off the end of the pin when it has tape on there.









One side of the pliers goes on the pin and the other can be positioned above or beside the pin as shown in the pics.

































In this pic you can see that you push the pin through the hole til it's flush with the spool shaft.









Next, take you side cutters, snug them up against the spool shaft. and apply pressure to grip the pin.









Use the thick part of the spool shaft as a fulcrum to pull the pin up.

















Pin is removed.


----------



## MattK

Here's how I do it.


----------



## Bantam1

Thanks for posting that Matt! Your help is always appreciated!


----------



## MattK

Bantam1 said:


> Thanks for posting that Matt! Your help is always appreciated!


I do it for the Greenies :biggrin:

Not really.


----------



## Bantam1

Next time we'll just say that this is proprietary information and you are the only one that knows how to do it


----------



## MattK

I'll sell this patented process to the first person with 20 bucks. I've got some ocean front property in Arizona also. I'll give you dibs Bantam. :slimer:

I posted these pics a while ago, they were a bit more descriptive but I didn't have time to find them. I like my baby channel locks; they're quick and work perfect. I got them from my Grandfathers shop so they're kind of sentimental. Plus, I haven't been able to find another pair the same size.


----------

